# 6.0 that bad????



## CNY LAKE EFFECT (Mar 2, 2009)

Getting a little nervous here? Just switched from Chevy and bought an 04 F350 with 6.0 in it. Seems not many people like this and was just curious as to why? Hope I didn't make a huge mistake.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

yes 03 and 04 were absolutly horrible, turbos, egrs, injectors etc... as the years went up from there they got a little better, overall a bad engine tho


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

Both my 03 and 06 that went through a few EGR's. The 03 has close to 150k and the 06 just went over 100k. other than the EGR's never had a problem. Just dont let them idle too long and the EGR's should be ok,,,they love to run.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

No issues, only 37k though on a 06.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

CNY LAKE EFFECT;1079594 said:


> Getting a little nervous here? Just switched from Chevy and bought an 04 F350 with 6.0 in it. Seems not many people like this and was just curious as to why? Hope I didn't make a huge mistake.


head studs and EGR delete and they're ok. how many miles? The 03-04's are a crapshoot.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have 2 04's. 1 '05. I've had no problems on the '04s and they have 130-140,000 each, had the ERG, head and turbo problems on the '05 but it was at 80,000 miles so it was covered. Overall I've been very happy with them all. The problem is when they are out of warranty it's expensive to do anything to them. Good luck!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Did the 6.0's have problems? SURE...... But not near as much as most people seem to think. I have owned 3, one was making over 700hp to the wheels. Hardly any problems. Best things you can do is tuning and block off the egr. Then if you have any HG problems install head studs.
And like people have already told you, Try not to Idle the motor for more than 5 minutes unless you wire up a high idle (very easy to do).
Robert


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

One of my 04's has 223k. No major issues, a turbo about 5k ago, and now having cold start issues. Something we'll figure out once I have time to scan it. Seems like FICM issue. Other one 140k, having overheat issues right now, either EGR or water pump IMO. Overall great trucks, workhorses for sure.


----------



## SDPlowman (Apr 26, 2008)

The 6.0s go like hell when they are running good. The more maint. you do the less likely injector problems are. Keep the oil nice and clean and don't baby the turbo. The turbos can seize up, but if you lay into the throttle quite a bit it'll help keep that sucker free. Oh, and just my 2 cents... ya can't beat the torqshift trans.


----------



## CNY LAKE EFFECT (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the insight everyone. This one has 80,000 on it and all the service records, definately took care of it. I talked to a Ford Powerstroke guru out this way today and he gave me some great info. Mostly all stuff you have said, maintenance is key. He said that motor needs oil change at 3000 mi and no later!!!! He also said it has to have a Motorcraft filter as the others are either too long or too short. He said this is key as the other filters block something off and let the oil drain somewhere it shouldn't, can't exactly remember what he said. He is also blocking off the EGR for me. Thanks again


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a 05 bad experince, 68k and the egr blew and I have to replace the egr cooler and oil cooler and all the coolant hoses not sure if it took out the gaskets yet, worst thing is it's 3 months out of warranty and ford dosn't really care. They bascially told me the truck is over 5 years old so its not out of line for something like that to happen. I'm pissed I didn't buy a diesel for it to blow up in 68k, now I wanting on parts so I can get it fixed because its an expensive turd in the driveway.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont think I would touch a 6.0 but you can get them cheap as alot of people are wanting to get rid of them due to past problems.


----------



## riverstone (Oct 2, 2010)

I have an 04 f250 6.0l. Bought new in 04. Had EGR Cooler replaced at 30,000 mi under warranty. other than that never any problems. Think problems were in some build dates and not others. Clean EGR Valve a couple times a year and use the right anti freeze. Those are key. Also, I use Cetane Boost when I put fuel in. Can buy that at any Ford dealer.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

Sell,,, !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

FordFisherman;1079652 said:


> head studs and EGR delete and they're ok. how many miles? The 03-04's are a crapshoot.


this is all you need to do and you will not have a problem with it


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

223,000 miles on mine runs great. Quit worrying about it and just drive the thing. Every truck has problems and its little quirks. A least you didn't make the V-10 MISTAKE.....


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1079714 said:


> Did the 6.0's have problems? SURE...... But not near as much as most people seem to think. I have owned 3, one was making over 700hp to the wheels. Hardly any problems. Best things you can do is tuning and block off the egr. Then if you have any HG problems install head studs.
> And like people have already told you, *Try not to Idle the motor for more than 5 minutes unless you wire up a high idle *(very easy to do).
> Robert


Why would that be and where does the high idle idle at?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Chipper;1081675 said:


> 223,000 miles on mine runs great. Quit worrying about it and just drive the thing. Every truck has problems and its little quirks. A least you didn't make the V-10 MISTAKE.....


How exactly was an engine that overall was far more reliable than the 6.0 a mistake?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1081731 said:


> How exactly was an engine that overall was far more reliable than the 6.0 a mistake?


 Good question ! I love my 07 v - 10. Sure I don't like the gass mileage but for 6 k less and gas being cheaper I feel SOOOO smart. It is rated to do the same work as the diesel and does it just fine. My customers don't pay me more becasue I drive a diesel and the rest of the truck is the same throw away piece of junk. I seriously considered the 6.0 but I personally know 4 guys that were able to lemon their's ( 2004 - 2006) I know there are good ones but I didn't want to roll the dice. If the truck we are talking about already has 80 k I would say it's definatly a good one. I don;t want to steal a thread here but seriously the only major compaint of a v -10 is the gas it uses, not the time in the shop or cost of repairs.

, shaun


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

magnatrac;1081780 said:


> Good question ! I love my 07 v - 10. Sure I don't like the gass mileage but for 6 k less and gas being cheaper I feel SOOOO smart. It is rated to do the same work as the diesel and does it just fine. My customers don't pay me more becasue I drive a diesel and the rest of the truck is the same throw away piece of junk. I seriously considered the 6.0 but I personally know 4 guys that were able to lemon their's ( 2004 - 2006) I know there are good ones but I didn't want to roll the dice. If the truck we are talking about already has 80 k I would say it's definatly a good one. I don;t want to steal a thread here but seriously the only major compaint of a v -10 is the gas it uses, not the time in the shop or cost of repairs.
> 
> , shaun


What he said, and lets put a cap on the gas vs. diesel comments before this inevitably turns into a pissing match.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have drove ALL the Ford diesels each for over 200k. Drive the 6.0 Like you stole it. Do not let it idle for long periods. They have problems.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Got 59,000 miles on my 04. Its been great. I would buy another one.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

So how many people bashing 6.0s here ACTUALLY OWN 6.0s?

As a company we own a 2006 6.0L at 33,000 miles with no issues and a 2004 6.0L with a bad EGR cooler at 72,000 miles. I intend to delete the EGR cooler, install a set of ARP head studs, rebuild the oil cooler, change all fluids, and install a coolant filter as well as install a coolant filter on the 06.

As long as you keep the coolant clean (GET A FILTER) and do all your maintenance like you should then you should have very few issues.

It isn't what I'd call a bulletproof motor but it isn't the ticking timebomb everyone makes it out to be. 

It's no riskier than certain build date V10s shooting sparkplugs.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The reason you do not want to let a 6.0 Idle to much is they will "wet stack". Unburnt fuel leaks through the piston rings and can get into the oil. I will post directions tomorrow, the high idle is very easy to hook up.
Robert


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1082446 said:


> The reason you do not want to let a 6.0 Idle to much is they will "wet stack". Unburnt fuel leaks through the piston rings and can get into the oil. I will post directions tomorrow, the high idle is very easy to hook up.
> Robert


Or just get one of these.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

mackman, the factor Idle controllers are nice, but are a little more money than a nice $10 switch lol
I have never seen someone put it in the glove box, good idea.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

The ambulances I have driven have high idle hooked to the parking brake.


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

My 04 6.0 came automatic high idle from new.Is this not standard equipment?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Can-boy. Can you turn you high idle on and off, or is it just the factory one that engages when you first fire it up and turns off when you hit the break?
Robert


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I know of a few that have the high idle wired up to the E-Brake, always liked that idea.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

You will need one of these  lots of this payup even more of this and when its all done you will wish you did this


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Plowtoy... Have you ever owned a 6.0??? What experience do you have with them??? Or are you just the typical 7.3 owner who THINKS the 6.0 is a lemon???


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1082953 said:


> Can-boy. Can you turn you high idle on and off, or is it just the factory one that engages when you first fire it up and turns off when you hit the break?
> Robert


Hi Robert.It is just the factory 1 Why would you want to have high idle other than for warm up?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

rob_cook2001;1083364 said:


> Hey Plowtoy... Have you ever owned a 6.0??? What experience do you have with them??? Or are you just the typical 7.3 owner who THINKS the 6.0 is a lemon???


Im an ASE certified tech 9-5 and i work on a fleet of 26 E-450's, 9 of them have the dreaded 6.0. I HOPE THIS GIVES ME THE RIGHTS TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN ON PLOWSITE!!!! I do prefer the 7.3l. FORD has given up the QUALITY truck market and went to the 6.0, then 6.4 (have not heard much good) and now the 6.7 (i think) (that is too new to say good or bad). I have had my share of fun with the egr system, vacuum pumps, turbos, and more fun than most on this site with the 6.0. Any way, we have had 1 make it to 200k but thats all she wrote. We put on just about 750k on our BUSES each year so they are getting worked. I HOPE THIS IS ENOUGH INFO ON MY BACKGROUND WITH THE 6.0 TO GIVE ME SOME RIGHTS TO AN OPINION ON THE SUBJECT!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

750k in a year LOL


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Theres a reason I own a dodge now. Late build 04, in a year and a half time I had EGR cooler and Oil cooler go, FICM which was a grand, turbo and head gaskets, glow plugs were leaking and acccording to ford they dont sell just the o-ring for the glow plugs so i would have to replace them all which was a rediculous price. Got rid of it with 75k Turbo and headgaskets were the only thing ford covered and a week after i sold it the oil pump went. If i had to own another one id beat the crap out of it and hope for the best.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Mackman;1084729 said:


> 750k in a year LOL


Yeah.......


----------



## dupont24 (Oct 8, 2010)

have 04 6.0. I have had 2 EGR Valves, 2 PCM, 3 Fuel Inj. Control Modules, 1 EGR cooler, 1 Oil Cooler, 2 throttle accuators, 1 alternator. have 63,000 miles on it. Thank goodness for extended warranty. Now putting plow it. think it will hold up?


----------



## dupont24 (Oct 8, 2010)

Have an 04 with the 6L. Had first EGR replaced at 1,200 miles. Since then I've had 2 more, along with 2 throttle accuators, 2 PCM, 3 fuel injector control modules, 1 EGR cooler and oil cooler, 1 alternator. Have just over 60,000 miles on it. Good thing for extended warranty package.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mackman;1084729 said:


> 750k in a year LOL


I think he meant total for the fleet. That's 28,850 miles per bus average. Seems reasonable to me?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1084804 said:


> Yeah.......


says the guy with the over weight truck and complains about everyone else's truck thats over weight!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1084838 said:


> says the guy with the over weight truck and complains about everyone else's truck thats over weight!


You mean to say that the GVWR is more then just a suggestion?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Mark13;1084843 said:


> You mean to say that the GVWR is more then just a suggestion?


I thought it was the amount of weight you can add up front!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

got-h2o;1084887 said:


> I thought it was the amount of weight you can add up front!!


Hahaha, I thought the GVWR was the limit on how much stuff you can hang off the truck, not including the trucks weight.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

the new boss 92;1084838 said:


> says the guy with the over weight truck and complains about everyone else's truck thats over weight!


Holy hell, WTF are you even talking about?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1085233 said:


> Holy hell, WTF are you even talking about?


I'll just leave this here...



Pinky Demon;1084813 said:


> The cab configuration is all up to you. What size blade do you want to carry?
> 
> Know that with a coil sprung front end and a (lighter than diesel) gas engine, you should be able to carry basically anything you want with the right springs. It's not like before where if you wanted to plow, you were restricted to a RC/LB for weight savings.





Pinky Demon;1081872 said:


> Well, according to Western and Ford, you're not supposed to have that big of a blade on that truck but sh*t happens.





Pinky Demon;1081872 said:


> Well, according to Western and Ford, you're not supposed to have that big of a blade on that truck but sh*t happens.
> 
> I would suggest maybe looking into the 450, 550 springs with the weight of that cab plus the diesel, but it may give your front end some lift on it. Also, be advised your FGAWR is capped at 5200 until 05, and you should have a Dana 60 on there. The 450/550 springs are rated at 7k I believe, but don't hold me to that.





Pinky Demon;1082244 said:


> Great, your also insane. A crew cab with a diesel was recommended to not have a plow on it at all. Running a 924 lb. plow plus undercarriage is madness, especially without a 6k spring. Hope you don't hit anybody with that thing or else the cops will have some real fun with you.





Pinky Demon;1082332 said:


> I have no clue why they offered a SPP pack on a CC/D. Go on to Boss's website and put that in. They won't let you choose a blade. Same with Western, they only recommend 7 Sixers. Go for it if you want, but you WILL be over the legal limit for the FGAWR for that truck. If that's fine with you, have at it, but I personally won't run a truck over the limit.





Pinky Demon;1084810 said:


> Go hit and injure/kill somebody with an overweight truck. See what happens. I dare you.





Pinky Demon;1082938 said:


> Your right. Why argue with idiots? Nice truck though, but a Suspension 101 class would do you a world of good.





Pinky Demon;1083051 said:


> No, I frown upon it being on a truck that was never recommended to have a plow on it in the first place, and upon placing it on the truck, will definitely put it over the FGAWR. You can do whatever you want, but I don't like running trucks over legal limits. Just me and MHO.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Mark13;1085250 said:


> I'll just leave this here...


Your point is what? I give great advice on springs? What exactly are you fishing for here? If somebody has a CC/D, I tell them what their options are and that i don't personally recommend putting a plow on it. What am I missing here?

Oh, and BTW, nice trolling. It also helps when you own a Ford in the first place and know the difference between the 99-04 leaf sprung axles and 05+ coil sprung axles. Kthxbye.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark13;1084821 said:


> I think he meant total for the fleet. That's 28,850 miles per bus average. Seems reasonable to me?


Thank You, It is a total for our fleet


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just because you replace the springs does not upgrade the capacity of the vehicle. All it does is distribute the weight better and make it even more unstable when unloaded. Your axles, brakes, shocks, bearings, ball-joints, tie-rods and even your wheel studs are now all under rated compared to your springs. Yes, it does look better riding down the road with the plow on but do what you want at YOUR OWN RISK!!!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

vegaman04;1085401 said:


> Just because you replace the springs does not upgrade the capacity of the vehicle. All it does is distribute the weight better and make it even more unstable when unloaded. Your axles, brakes, shocks, bearings, ball-joints, tie-rods and even your wheel studs are now all under rated compared to your springs. Yes, it does look better riding down the road with the plow on but do what you want at YOUR OWN RISK!!!


Exactly. I let people know they will be overweight when they ask. What you do is your business. I personally won't run a truck over the FGAWR.

BTW, still waiting for a reply there New Boss and Mark, but judging from your sigs and the fact that you only swaggered in here to start an argument that you couldn't win and knew nothing about, I doubt you'll be back.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1085277 said:


> Your point is what? I give great advice on springs? What exactly are you fishing for here? If somebody has a CC/D, I tell them what their options are and that i don't personally recommend putting a plow on it. What am I missing here?
> 
> Oh, and BTW, nice trolling. It also helps when you own a Ford in the first place and know the difference between the 99-04 leaf sprung axles and 05+ coil sprung axles. Kthxbye.





Pinky Demon;1085611 said:


> Exactly. I let people know they will be overweight when they ask. What you do is your business. I personally won't run a truck over the FGAWR.
> 
> BTW, still waiting for a reply there New Boss and Mark, but judging from your sigs and the fact that you only swaggered in here to start an argument that you couldn't win and knew nothing about, I doubt you'll be back.


I had no intentions of replying. Its not worth my time to argue with you, especially when your clearly looking for an argument and praise of how much you know about Fords and their spring ratings and the weight limits of trucks. I was interested in your response to my last post until I saw your reply that you flipped out on and then added the cute little Kthxbye at the end. Your whole response was the pot calling the kettle black and thinking we all believe you and are going to turn to you for help. There's another member on here, Milwaukee that I think you'd get along great with. He's also die hard Ford.

Your going to want to argue and make fun of me in your next response. Fine by me. I won't be returning to this thread.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Mark13;1085780 said:


> I had no intentions of replying. Its not worth my time to argue with you, especially when your clearly looking for an argument and praise of how much you know about Fords and their spring ratings and the weight limits of trucks. I was interested in your response to my last post until I saw your reply that you flipped out on and then added the cute little Kthxbye at the end. Your whole response was the pot calling the kettle black and thinking we all believe you and are going to turn to you for help. There's another member on here, Milwaukee that I think you'd get along great with. He's also die hard Ford.
> 
> Your going to want to argue and make fun of me in your next response. Fine by me. I won't be returning to this thread.


Lol good ol Mil.........what about dieseldave????????


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

got-h2o;1085796 said:


> Lol good ol Mil.........what about dieseldave????????


Oh god........


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

This looks like it might get interesting.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Mark13;1085780 said:


> I had no intentions of replying. Its not worth my time to argue with you, especially when your clearly looking for an argument and praise of how much you know about Fords and their spring ratings and the weight limits of trucks. I was interested in your response to my last post until I saw your reply that you flipped out on and then added the cute little Kthxbye at the end. Your whole response was the pot calling the kettle black and thinking we all believe you and are going to turn to you for help. There's another member on here, Milwaukee that I think you'd get along great with. He's also die hard Ford.
> 
> Your going to want to argue and make fun of me in your next response. Fine by me. I won't be returning to this thread.


If you think I'm here because I want praise, you are mental.  I'm here to help other Ford owners with what I know. Also, it really does help if you know what a person plows with and what they hang on the front end before you go running your mouth. I never mentioned in any of those posts what I own specifically. As for people turning to me for help, they posted the thread and I responded, and they seemed pretty happy with the info they got. What do you want from me?  At the end of the day, you own a Chevy and you are here trying to incite an argument on trucks you know nothing about. I don't run over to your Chevy subsection and start trolling do I? Only thread I posted in was Duramax02's about his claim of IFS holding more weight than a SFA. Bunch of Chevy guys then got butthurt over the truth and now your in here. I'm sorry if the fact that an IFS is weaker insults you, but it is reality. Go check what the 4500s+ have in the front and get back to me. There is a reason for it. You call me a Ford fanboy, but in that same thread, you guys also completely miss where I complemented the Allison transmission and Duramax engine.

Think what you want man, I can't fix stupid. :waving:


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

I can almost guarantee you the reason why Mark13 came into this tread was because it was started as a 6.0l Power-stroke thread, he is a large diesel fan, as well as am I. 2 close friends of mine have had the 6.0 in them and had nothing but problems with them.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

vegaman04;1085978 said:


> I can almost guarantee you the reason why Mark13 came into this tread was because it was started as a 6.0l Power-stroke thread, he is a large diesel fan, as well as am I. 2 close friends of mine have had the 6.0 in them and had nothing but problems with them.


If that is the case, then I apologize for the remark pertaining to this. Sorry to hear about your diesel woes too, and sorry that the thread got massively off track. Back to 6.0L discussion.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Back to the 6.0 PSD. 
I have drove _all the Ford Diesel's _in Ambulances. For over 20 years.
I drive many miles a day in them highway and city. I can say that the 6.0 is my favorite engine and transmission combo. When they are running good, it's a drivers engine. But they are not even close to the 7.3 in reliability. When you pay a _BIG Premium_ to get the 6.0 PSD. You should not have to have it fixed every 50k miles! My squad just came back from the Stealership for engine problems. Yeah, $3,500 later it's fixed at 132k miles on it! New injectors, controller,EGR / cooler and many hours labor. Now they want us to put 4 oz of Cetain Booster in with every fillup. It runs GREAT now. But how long will it last?
You can't let it idle long? What do you think ambulances, tow trucks and service vehicles do?


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a 2004 F350 with a 2003MY engine. About 250,000 miles on her.
She has had heads, gaskets, all injectors replaced at 125,000. She has had 3 alternators and starters plus batteries. Just 2 weeks ago the oil cooler was rebuilt. And a FICM last January. 

Still the original transmission and EGR Cooler. No real nasty issues except for the heads. Other than that not to bad for that many miles.

Are these engines perfect, No, Are they good, Yes. the key seems to be maintenance, maintenance and more maintenance. 

Considered against 1 1988 7.3, 2 1997 7.3 and 1 2000 7.3, this has been a not bad engine really.
I would consider another still.

This unit has had its share of trouble, but try and keep a E4OD in a plow truck for more than 70,000 miles, good luck.


----------



## A&MLANDSCAPING (Apr 5, 2010)

i love the 6.0 have a few in my fleet all have been as reliable as the 7.3 for me


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

Used to have at my disposal a 6.0 PS. It was a young one having I forget 45k or so maybe? The engine seemed to be plenty. It was a real power house. Apparently Ford wanted to reprogram it, but It never went in while we had it. Nothing bad to report. I didn't think too much of the transmission behind that F450. In tow/haul mode it couldn't figure out how to shift traveling in town between 30 and 35mph. With 4.88's never needed it until you had a heavy load coming off the interstate. The the down shifting was nice.then. If I was in it for a diesel, I wouldn't pass by a 6.0 just because. I thought it to be a pretty nice engine.


----------



## bankroll (Oct 25, 2009)

I love my "07" f350 xlt. Change the oil every 7000 km and run it hard! I leave my diesel idle for long periods of time with no problems. pushes my blizzard 8-10 well and pulls my toy hauler like a dream!!


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

Should i be worried about buyying a 05 with 260 000 kms ? What are some things i should look out for ?


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

I would get an OASIS report from your Ford dealer to check out its mechanical history.
Look for any major oil leaks, look to see if there is evidence of coolant leaks (white residue around the degas bottle)could be $ trouble down the road with egr and oil coolers.
If its spent a lot of time idling plan on cleaning the egr valve.If its had an aftermarket tuner the ones where you can change tunes on the fly be extra cautious they are murder on the trannys.
If it checks out clean great!! I would flush the radiater and refill with the ford recommended gold anti freeze Only. Big NO no to put in the green coolant.Alot of the 6.0 problems were from block casting sand plugging up the coolers. I added a coolant filter to mine for extra protection.I will attach a pic,easy install and the best insurance for any 6.0. Other then the coolant change ,I would service the tranny and do an oil change using Ford only filters . Hope this helps a bit. Mine has 85,000 miles and runs like new. Maintenance on schedule is the key ..[ ATTACH]82771[/ATTACH]


----------

